# the five pillars of Islam = οι πέντε στύλοι του Ισλάμ, οι πέντε πυλώνες του Ισλάμ



## nickel (Jun 1, 2009)

Η «επίσημη» μετάφραση είναι «*οι πέντε στύλοι του Ισλάμ*» (αυτό διδάσκεται στο σχολείο, έτσι και στον Πάπυρο). 

The five pillars of Islam:
shahada (ή shahadah) = σαχάντα, η ομολογία της πίστης (το «πιστεύω εις έναν Θεόν» των μουσουλμάνων, οι οποίοι λένε «Δεν υπάρχει άλλος αλλάχ (=θεός) εκτός από τον Αλλάχ, ο Μωάμεθ είναι ο προφήτης του Αλλάχ»).
salat = σαλάτ, προσευχή (πεντάκις ημερησίως).
zakat = ζακάτ, ελεημοσύνη (φόρος για την υποστήριξη των απόρων) (άπαξ ετησίως).
sawm = νηστεία (το Ραμαζάνι).
hajj = χατζ, το προσκύνημα στη Μέκκα.

Μου αρέσει και η απόδοση «*οι πέντε πυλώνες του Ισλάμ*», αλλά θα διάλεγα την αποπάνω.

Άλλωστε, και ο τίτλος του αυτοβιογραφικού βιβλίου του Τ.Ε. Λόρενς (του «Λόρενς της Αραβίας»), το _Seven Pillars of Wisdom_, σωστά μεταφράστηκε _Οι επτά στύλοι της σοφίας_. Είναι εμπνευσμένος από τις _Παροιμίες_ (9:1): «Η σοφία ωκοδόμησεν εαυτή οίκον και υπείρησεν στύλους επτά».

Για τους στύλους του Ισλάμ θα βρούμε κι άλλες αποδόσεις στο διαδίκτυο: _στήλες, κολόνες,_ τα πιο ελεύθερα _θεμέλια, αρχές_, μέχρι και το ανορθόγραφο *_στήλοι_.

Μερικές από τις μεταφράσεις του pillar:

*the Pillars of Hercules* (Latin, Columnae Herculis) = οι Ηράκλειες Στήλες
(λέμε για το Ολυμπιείο και «οι στήλες του Ολυμπίου Διός», αλλά, όταν βάζουμε τα καλά μας, λέμε «οι στύλοι του Ολυμπίου Διός» — και, όταν διαβάζουμε Σαραντάκο, στρίβουμε νόμισμα)
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/styles.html
(Συνονόματε, ο αγγλικός τίτλος της σελίδας είναι εφάμιλλος του *στήλοι!)

(turned into) *a pillar of salt* = στήλη άλατος

*pillar saints, Stylites* = οι Στυλίτες (και εδώ, Our Lady of the Pillar)

*a pillar of the nation* (of society/the community/the church) = στυλοβάτες του έθνους
*
a pillar of strength* (to someone) = στήριγμα και δύναμη


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2009)

Τα πέντε αυτά έχουν ονόματα στα ελληνικά εκτός από τα αραβικά που δίνεις;
Ρωτάω γιατί έχουμε μέσω των τουρκικών κάμποσο μουσουλμανικό θρησκευτικό λεξιλόγιο, που διαφέρει από τα αραβικά. Θυμάμαι π.χ ότι στην Αγγλία οι μουσουλμάνοι γιορτάζουν το Eid, που είναι το Μπαϊράμι (μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι είναι αυτό που ξέρουμε από τη λογοτεχνία, κόντεψα να μάθω όλες τις γιορτές του ισλάμ). Και ξέρω ότι ναμάζι είναι η προσευχή (κι όχι σαλάτα).


----------



## sarant (Jun 2, 2009)

Το ναμάζι νομίζω ότι είναι ελληνικό δάνειο (νόμος).


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2009)

Εκτός από το ναμάζι (=προσευχή, αλλά αγνοώ την ετυμολογία του), δεν νομίζω να έχουμε άλλο από τις τουρκικές λέξεις για τους στύλους.

http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/İslam'ın_Beş_Şartı

Ωστόσο, όταν αναφερόμαστε στο Κοράνι, χρησιμοποιούμε τις λέξεις του Κορανίου, όχι τις τουρκικές.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2009)

Για το namaz (προσευχή, αλλά όχι γενικά, η συγκεκριμένη προσευχή του Ισλάμ που γίνεται 5 φορές τη μέρα σε ειδικό χαλάκι με ειδικό τελετουργικό), αυτοί εκεί στη Βικιπεντί λένε ότι μάλλον πέρασε στα φαρσί από τα χίντι μέσω των Σελτζούκων και ότι για κάτι τύπους που λάτρευαν τη φωτιά (κάτι σαν Ζωροάστρες, το κόβω) σήμαινε «σκύβω πάνω από τη φωτιά», «υποκλίνομαι μπροστά της», δηλαδή, και ότι αντικατέστησε τη λέξη *Salat * (αυτό που λέει ο Νίκελ, δηλαδή) η οποία σημαίνει προσευχή. 
Θα κοιτάξω και σε ετυμολογικό λεξικό να σας πω. Πάντως, και το μονόγλωσσο τουρκικό που έχω στο σπίτι συμφωνεί για προέλευση από τα φαρσί.


----------



## SBE (Jun 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, όταν αναφερόμαστε στο Κοράνι, χρησιμοποιούμε τις λέξεις του Κορανίου, όχι τις τουρκικές.


Ξέρω ότι οι μουσουλμάνοι είναι κατά της μετάφρασης και υπέρ της εκμάθησης της αραβικής, και γι' αυτό ίσως δεν έχουμε όλη την πεντάδα μέσω Τουρκίας. 
Εντούτοις έχουμε ένα σωρό μουσουλμανικές θρησκευτικές λέξεις που είναι κανονικότατα ελληνικές (δηλαδή προσαρμοσμένες στη γλώσσα μας) από τα τούρκικα. 
Μιλάμε για φετφάδες, για μεντρεσέδες, για το μπαϊράμι, για τον χότζα. για μιναρέδες (στα αραβικά μαναράτ, βλέπω) για το ραμαζάνι κι όχι για το ραμαντάνι, έτσι δεν είναι; Κάποιες από αυτές υπάρχουν στο Κοράνι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2009)

SBE, αναφέρεσαι στο salat; Αν ναι, καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, ωστόσο μουσουλμάνοι δεν είναι μόνο οι Τούρκοι για να λέμε ναμάζι σε αυτήν την περίπτωση. Εξάλλου, όπως θα δεις στο σχόλιό μου, τη λέξη salat τη χρησιμοποιούν ακόμα, ιδίως σε πιο επίσημες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2009)

Αναφερόμουν στο ότι έχοντας στενές επαφές με μουσουλμάνους για πολλούς αιώνες (και έχοντας ελληνόφωνους μουσουλμάνους) έχουμε κάμποσες λέξεις της μουσουλμανικής θρησκείας, επομένως αν μία λέξη υπάρχει στη γλώσσα μας με τέτοιο νόημα, δεν είναι προτιμότερη;

Θυμάμαι ότι πριν μερικά χρόνια είχε γίνει θέμα με τον φετφά κατά του Ρουσντι γιατί κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι, προφανώς χωρίς να ξέρουν τη λέξη φετφάς, είχαν γράψει μακρυνάρια (κλοπυράιτ φυσικά) για φάτουες. 

Ομοίως στην ελληνική υπηρεσία του μπιμπισί τα μουσουλμανικά ιεροδιδασκαλεία τα έλεγαν όπως κι ο Μπαμπινιώτης, μεντρεσέδες, και τους κορόιδευαν όσοι προτιμούσαν να μιλάνε για μαντρασας (με αγγλοπρεπή πληθυντικό).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2009)

Το ναμάζι πάντως εγώ δεν το έχω ακούσει στα ελληνικά. Ενδέχεται να έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί από Έλληνες λογοτέχνες, όπως και να χρησιμοποιείται από τους τουρκόφωνους, ωστόσο δε νομίζω ότι έχει την ίδια διάδοση με το φετφά, το μεντρεσέ και το ραμαζάνι.

Όσο για το μπαϊράμι, που λες, σημαίνει απλώς «γιορτή» και εμείς το χρησιμοποιούμε καταχρηστικά, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Το συγκεκριμένο που αναφέρεις, το Eid δηλαδή, οι Τούρκοι το λένε ramazan bayramı, δηλαδή «γιορτή του Ραμαζανιού» και δεν είναι το μόνο «μπαϊράμι» που έχουν.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> The five pillars of Islam:
> shahada (ή shahadah) = σαχάντα, η ομολογία της πίστης (το «πιστεύω εις έναν Θεόν» των μουσουλμάνων, οι οποίοι λένε «Δεν υπάρχει άλλος αλλάχ (=θεός) εκτός από τον Αλλάχ, ο Μωάμεθ είναι ο προφήτης του Αλλάχ»).


Η σαχάντα βρίσκεται στη σημαία της Σαουδικής Αραβίας, και απ' αυτό το γεγονός έχουν προκύψει ορισμένα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά για την εν λόγω σημαία:

Πρώτον, είναι η μοναδική μη-συμμετρική-ως-προς-κατακόρυφο-άξονα-που-διέρχεται-από-το-μέσο-της σημαία στον κόσμο, η οποία είναι ακριβώς η ίδια και από τις δύο πλευρές. Για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ, σκεφτείτε την ελληνική σημαία: Αν την κοιτάξουμε απ' την πλευρά που το κοντάρι είναι αριστερά, ο σταυρός είναι στην πάνω αριστερή γωνία. Αν τώρα την κοιτάξουμε απ' την άλλη πλευρά, που το κοντάρι είναι δεξιά τής σημαίας, ο σταυρός είναι στην πάνω δεξιά γωνία. Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει ποτέ με τη σημαία της Σαουδικής Αραβίας, για να μπορεί η ομολογία να διαβάζεται κανονικά όπως και να τη δει κάποιος. Για να επιτευχθεί αυτό, δύο ίδιες, μονόπλευρα τυπωμένες σημαίες, ράβονται μαζί.

Δεύτερον, απαγορεύεται να κυματίζει μεσίστια σε ένδειξη πένθους ή κάθετα (διά νόμου).

Τρίτον, επειδή η σαχάντα είναι ιερή, απαγορεύεται η σημαία να εμφανίζεται σε μπλουζάκια ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2009)

Συγκεκριμένα, αυτό που βρίσκεται στη σημαία, είναι η Kalimah:

The Kalimah (Arabic: الكلمة) (Turkish: Kelime), literally translates as 'the phrase'. It is referred to as such due to its centrality to Muslims in their faith. Affirmation of the Kalimah is the first of the 5 pillars of Islam and belief in the meaning of the Kalimah is the primary distinction of what defines a Muslim, and recitation of the Shahada (based on the Kalimah) is the Islamic declaration of faith.

Arabic text - لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

English translation - There is no god but God, Muhammad is God's Messenger

Pronunciation - lā ‘ilāha ‘illallāh muhammadur-rasūlullāh​


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά τώρα θα πρέπει να μας δώσεις και μια σύντομη διατύπωση της διαφοράς μεταξύ Shahada και Kalimah. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2009)

Τα μπερδεύει λίγο το κειμενάκι: Η _σαχάντα_ είναι η ομολογία (της πίστης), η ενέργεια· κι η _καλιμά_ είναι η φράση που επαναλαμβάνουν κατά την ομολογία της πίστης.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2009)

Δηλαδή θα μπορούσαμε να παραλληλίσουμε τη διάκριση _σαχάντα_ και _καλιμά_ με την «αέναη προσευχή» (δηλ. την ενέργεια) και την «καρδιακή (ή νηπτική) προσευχή» (δηλ. τη φράση) στην ορθόδοξη χριστιανική πρακτική; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus_Prayer


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2009)

Το kelime στα τουρκικά σημαίνει «λέξη», πάντως, και από ό,τι βλέπω εδώ (να μας επιβεβαιώσει κανένας αραβόφωνος) το kalima μάλλον είναι πληθυντικός, τουτέστιν _λέξεις_, _λόγια_.

Αυτό που λέει ο Νίκελ, δηλαδή :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η σαχάντα βρίσκεται στη σημαία της Σαουδικής Αραβίας...



Εδώ αναφέρεται επίσης στη *σαχάντα*. Επίσης, μολονότι το άρθρο αναφέρει ρητά την απαγόρευση της κατακόρυφης ανάρτησης, παρουσιάζει κατακόρυφη εκδοχή της σημαίας (πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για τη συνήθη με προέκταση πάνω-κάτω).

Όλες οι σημαίες με αραβικό ρητό πρέπει να κρέμονται από ιστό από τα *δεξιά* (για να διαβάζονται σωστά, από τα δεξιά προς τα αριστερά). Και ιερό κείμενο υπάρχει επίσης στη σημαία του Ιράκ  (που υποθέτω ότι θα κατασκευάζεται κι αυτή διαφορετική μπρος-πίσω).


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2009)

Το παλικάρι εδώ γράφει:

For any Muslim there is indeed no phrase more dear to them than the Shahādah or the Kalimah, so I decided to compile such a list for surely it would be far more useful and beloved to us than any other phrase. For those wondering, the shahādah and the kalimah are not the exact same thing, rather they are 2 similar phrases. Basically, the Shahādah is in English – “I testify that there is no god but Allah, and I testify that Muhammad is Allāh’s Messenger” whereas the kalimah is “There is no god but Allāh, Muhammad is Allāh’s Messenger“. The shahādah then is when one expresses their belief in the kalimah. The word shahādah itself means ‘testimony’ and the word kalimah means either ‘phrase’ or ‘that which is spoken’, granting to this specific phrase the honour of being the most beloved and central phrase to a Muslim so much so that it only needs to be called ‘the phrase’ almost as if it were saying it were ‘the phrase of phrases’. It is commonly said in error that the shahādah appears on the flag of Saudi Arabia, I hear this commonly amongst non-Muslim vexillogists (those who study flags) and possibly from this influence also Muslims repeating this. When the kalimah is displayed it is commonly mistakenly referred to as the shahādah. As the above explanation would show, the kalimah is what appears on the Saudi Arabian flag, not the shahādah, the 2 although similar are indeed different things.​


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2009)

Δηλαδή _σαχάντα_ είναι η ομολογία και _καλιμά_ η δήλωση;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 3, 2009)

sarant said:


> Το ναμάζι νομίζω ότι είναι ελληνικό δάνειο (νόμος).


Μήπως εννοείς το νιζάμ ή νιζάμι = 1. τάξη, κανονισμός, νόμος 2. στρατός (νιζάμης, ο στρατιώτης)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2009)

Ή μήπως εννοείς το namus που σημαίνει νόμος, είναι ελληνικό δάνειο και μοιάζει και με το namaz :);


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ή μήπως εννοείς το namus που σημαίνει νόμος, είναι ελληνικό δάνειο και μοιάζει και με το namaz :);



Σε λίγο θα βγάλουμε και τα αραβικά ελληνική διάλεκτο. 

Για το θέμα του μπαϊραμιού και του Eid, Eid είναι η γιορτή, όχι η συγκεκριμένη γιορτή και απ' όσο θυμάμαι υπάρχουν δύο μουσουλμανικές γιορτές με αυτό το όνομα και με ανάλογο προσδιορισμό. Οι Τούρκοι σωστά έχουν μεταφράσει τον όρο, εμείς τον έχουμε περιορίσει


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> Σε λίγο θα βγάλουμε και τα αραβικά ελληνική διάλεκτο.


α) Για την ετυμολογία, η απάντησή μου ήταν στο μήνυμα του sarant για την λέξη namaz. Μιλάω για τα τουρκικά πάντα. 
Δες εδώ: http://www.volkanyucel.com/1/takip/ytk.htm 
και εδώ: http://www.muhammadanism.org/Canon_Sell/muhammad/life_muhammad.pdf
Αν έχεις να παραθέσεις άλλη πηγή που να δηλώνει το αντίθετο, ότι δηλαδή η λέξη έχει άλλη ετυμολογία, ευχαρίστως να συμφωνήσω.



SBE said:


> Για το θέμα του μαπιραμιου και του Eid, Eid είναι η γιορτή, όχι η συγκεκριμένη γιορτη και απ'όσο θυμάμαι υπάρχουν δύο μουσουλμανικές γιορτές με αυτό το όνομα και με ανάλογο προσδιορισμό. Οι Τούρκοι σωστά εχουν μεταφράσει τον όρο, εμείς τον έχουμε περιορίσει


β) Η άλλη γιορτή είναι το Kurban Bayramı, η «γιορτή της θυσίας». Η λέξη bayram  στα τουρκικά σημαίνει γιορτή, όχι απαραίτητα θρησκευτική. Και για τις εθνικές γιορτές την ίδια λέξη χρησιμοποιούν. Για το αν είναι μετάφραση από τα αραβικά ή όχι, αγνοώ αλλά μπορώ να το ψάξω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όλες οι σημαίες με αραβικό ρητό πρέπει να κρέμονται από ιστό από τα *δεξιά* (για να διαβάζονται σωστά, από τα δεξιά προς τα αριστερά). Και ιερό κείμενο υπάρχει επίσης στη σημαία του Ιράκ (που υποθέτω ότι θα κατασκευάζεται κι αυτή διαφορετική μπρος-πίσω).


Σωστή η παρατήρηση για τον ιστό. Για το θέμα των σημαιών τού Ιράκ και τού Ιράν δεν απάντησα αμέσως, διότι ήθελα να ανατρέξω και σε όλες τις σχετικές με τις σημαίες πηγές που διατηρώ σπίτι μου. Ε λοιπόν, ενώ είναι εντελώς ξεκάθαρο και υπογραμμίζεται το θέμα τής σημαίας τής Σαουδικής Αραβίας (είναι, άλλωστε, γνωστότατο trivia για τους εραστές των σημαιών), ουδεμία μνεία για δύο —όμοιες ή διαφορετικές— συρραφόμενες μεταξύ τους πλευρές γίνεται όσον αφορά τις σημαίες των Ιράκ και Ιράν. Άρα προς το παρόν υιοθετώ την υπόθεση ότι μάλλον δεν κατασκευάζονται όπως η σαουδαραβική σημαία.


Βέβαια, μια που η κουβέντα είναι για τη σημαία τής Σαουδικής Αραβίας, να επισημάνω ότι τα βιβλία μου λένε το αντίθετο από αυτό που αναφέρει σχετικά η βίκι (και λάθος είναι, φυσικά, η βίκι):

*Flag of Saudi Arabia*: The flag is manufactured with differing obverse and reverse sides, to ensure the shahada reads correctly, from right to left, from either side. The sword points from hoist to fly on both sides.
*Kingfisher's Pocket Book of Flags*: The Saudi flag is so constructed that the inscription reads from right to left on both sides whereas the sword points to the hoist on the obverse side and to the fly on the reverse side. This is achieved by sewing two identical flags together.
*Flags of the World*: If made according to law, the Saudi national flag should be identical on both sides, i.e., with the Testament or _shahada_ reading from right to left and the hilt of the sword hilt to the right, under the beginning of the inscription. The flag therefore, looks the same whether it is the obverse or reverse which is being shown—the only way to tell which you are viewing on an image of the flag is to show a flag pole or halyard along with the image. Article 1.1 of Decision 101 (8 March 1973) is specific about this, and states that "The Testament and sword shall be clearly shown in white and appear identical on both sides of the flag." The legal position is further clarified in "Mandatory Standards" (enforced 3 November 1984) in which Article 3.3.1.1 states that, "The body of the flag shall be composed of two layers of green fabric, printed on them El-Shahada and the Sword in white (as per figure 1)."


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2009)

Μπερδεύτηκα. Ορολογία: hoist = η εσωτερική πλευρά, η πλευρά του ιστού· fly = η εξωτερική πλευρά (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ειδική ορολογία).

Βλέπουμε τη σημαία με τη λαβή του σπαθιού κάτω από τη δεξιά πλευρά της φράσης, που είναι και η αρχή της φράσης.







Αυτή είναι η κανονική όψη (obverse), *με τον ιστό αριστερά*. 

Ο ιστός παραμένει αριστερά και σε αυτή την περίπτωση, π.χ.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Flags_at_half-staff_outside_Central_Plaza.jpg
http://www.alphamaleblog.com/cosmetic-surgery-in-saudi-arabia.html
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_KLSNqaiKCvw/Rw5CxvQZs-I/AAAAAAAABJ0/cmNpg0YJjhw/s400/saudi_arabia_flag.jpg

Το σπαθί είναι στραμμένο προς τον ιστό. Στην αντίστροφη όψη (reverse), η φράση πάλι αρχίζει από τα δεξιά και αυτή τη φορά και ο ιστός είναι δεξιά. Το σπαθί εξακολουθεί να έχει τη λαβή κάτω από την αρχή της φράσης ("The Testament and sword shall be clearly shown in white and appear identical on both sides of the flag"), άρα είναι στραμμένο προς την εξωτερική πλευρά και όχι προς τον ιστό.

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση το κείμενο της Wikipedia έχει λάθος (The sword points from hoist to fly on both sides), του Kingfisher είναι σωστό (the sword points to the hoist on the obverse side and to the fly on the reverse side) και του τρίτου συνδέσμου η σημαία (reverse side) θεόστραβη. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μπερδεύτηκα. [...] Σε αυτή την περίπτωση το κείμενο της Wikipedia έχει λάθος (The sword points from hoist to fly on both sides), του Kingfisher είναι σωστό (the sword points to the hoist on the obverse side and to the fly on the reverse side) και του τρίτου συνδέσμου η σημαία (reverse side) θεόστραβη. Ή κάνω λάθος;


Ναι, σόρι, ξέχασα να το επισημάνω: Στον τρίτο σύνδεσμο το σωστό είναι το κείμενο, όχι η απεικονιζόμενη σημαία (γι' αυτό και δεν την έβαλα).


----------



## jmanveda (Jun 4, 2009)

Η λέξη namaz, που χρησιμομοιείται από Βοσνία μέχρι Περσία, σαφώς προέρχεται από τα περσικά που συγγενεύουν με τα σανσκριτικά. Το σανσκριτικό "namas" = προσκυνώ, τιμώ κλπ. κλπ. -- εξ ου και το "ναμαστέ" που εκφωνούν (ή σκέφτονται) οι Ινδουιστές όταν προσκυνούν με ενωμένα χέρια τη θεϊκή Δύναμη που ενυπάρχει σε αυτόν/ή/ο που χαιρετά (είτε άνθρωπο είτε λατρευτικό ομοίωμα). Στην Ινδία, γενικά, μόνο namaz ακούς.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 4, 2009)

Ο πληθυντικός είναι καλιματ. Καλιμα είναι ενικός αριθμός. Απλά τα Αραβικά είναι διαφορετική γλώσσα. Το καλιμα δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα η λεξη ως μονάδα αλλά η λεξη ως έννοια, ως ο λόγος του Θεού.


----------



## jmanveda (Jun 4, 2009)

Για όσους ενδιαφέρει το θέμα -- κάλιμα / καλιμάτ -- ιδού έξι κάλιμας

http://www.geocities.com/mutmainaa/kalima.html
(Admin's note: see attached PDF)

To WIKI ορίζει το κάλιμα ως "the phrase".

Στην Αίγυπτο χρησιμοποιούσαμε την έκφραση "καλάμ φάρεγ" = "κούφια λόγια"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Σωστή η παρατήρηση για τον ιστό. Για το θέμα των σημαιών τού Ιράκ και τού Ιράν δεν απάντησα αμέσως...



Ζαζ, ρϊξε αν θέλεις μια ματιά εδώ. Νομίζω ότι απαντάει σε μια από αυτές τις απορίες. Και η σημαία του Ιράν, όπως κυματίζει (φαίνεται εδώ να) είναι «διπλής όψης».


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2009)

Ακριβώς παρατηρώντας την να κυματίζει, εγώ συμπεραίνω ότι δεν είναι διπλής όψης. Η όψη που έχει το κοντάρι στην αριστερή της ακμή είναι η κανονική, ενώ η άλλη όψη είναι απλώς κατοπτρική: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Flag_of_Iran.svg.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ακριβώς παρατηρώντας την να κυματίζει, εγώ συμπεραίνω ότι δεν είναι διπλής όψης. Η όψη που έχει το κοντάρι στην αριστερή της ακμή είναι η κανονική, ενώ η άλλη όψη είναι απλώς κατοπτρική: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Flag_of_Iran.svg.



Καλημέρα

Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο, εξήγησέ μου σε παρακαλώ πού χάνω την μπάλλα:

Από τον κυματισμό της σημαίας _φαίνεται_ ότι η κατακόρυφη πράσινη λωρίδα ανήκει στην ίδια πλευρά με την κόκκινη λωρίδα που βλέπουμε στον ιστό (τελειώνει με το σύμβολο που μοιάζει με στυλιζαρισμένο W). Συνεπώς η κόκκινη λωρίδα κάτω αριστερά ανήκει στην άλλη όψη της σημαίας.

Στο κόκκινο κομμάτι δίπλα στον ιστό βλέπουμε ότι αρχίζει το επαναλαμβανόμενο κείμενο με τη μορφή που έχει στη σημαία στο λινκ της βίκι, από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά (τελειώνει με το W). Όμως και στην κόκκινη λωρίδα της άλλης όψης βλέπουμε ότι (πρέπει να) τελειώνει με το W, οπότε και οι δύο όψεις είναι ίδιες (και βέβαια, η σημαία κρέμεται από τη λάθος πλευρά από τον ιστό).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2009)

Η κόκκινη λωρίδα στην όψη που έχει δεξιά της τον ιστό, εμφανέστατα δεν τελειώνει σε W. Αλλά η κανονική όψη τής σημαίας τελειώνει σε W. Άρα η αντίθετη όψη είναι κατοπτρική.


----------

